# Power Recommendations by Video Card



## ceewi1

This list is a consolidation of official, manufacturer supplied power requirements for PCs by video card.  It is intended as a first resource when choosing an appropriate PSU for a system or video card upgrade (or choosing a video card that will work with your current PSU).

Keep in mind that these figures are based on a typical gaming system including the specified video card.  Users with multiprocessor systems, large RAID arrays, or other power sucking devices will need to use a larger PSU than is specified here.

Figures in blue are those which I have extrapolated, due to manufacturer data being unavailable.  If anyone has any additions or corrections please post/PM me.  I will endeavour to keep this list updated as new cards are released.  Be aware that some manufacturers specify different requirements for the same card.  In this case I've taken a little licence when choosing the figure to use.

*ATI Multiple Card*

Card...................................Wattage ...............+12V Amperage
HD 4870 Crossfire....................600W .........................44A
HD 4850 Crossfire....................550W .........................42A
HD 3870X2 Crossfire.................750W .........................60A
HD 3870 Crossfire....................550W .........................42A
HD 3850 Crossfire....................550W .........................42A
HD 2900XT Crossfire................750W .........................60A
HD 2900GT Crossfire................550W .........................40A
HD 2600XT Crossfire................550W .........................30A
X1950 - All Models Crossfire......550W .........................38A
X1900GT Crossfire...................550W .........................38A
X1800 - All Models Crossfire......550W .........................38A


*ATI Single Card*

Card...................................Wattage ...............+12V Amperage
HD 4870................................500W .........................34A
HD 4850................................450W .........................30A
HD 3870X2.............................550W .........................34A
HD 3870................................450W .........................26A
HD 3850................................450W .........................26A
HD 2900XT............................550W .........................34A
HD 2900GT............................450W .........................30A
HD 2600XT............................400W .........................22A
HD 2600Pro...........................400W .........................20A
HD 2400Pro...........................300W .........................18A
X1950 - All Models..................450W .........................30A
X1900GT...............................400W .........................25A
X1900 CF Edition....................450W .........................30A
AIW X1900............................450W .........................30A
X1800 - All Models..................450W .........................30A
X1650 - All Models..................350W .........................20A
X1300 - All Models..................350W .........................18A


*nVidia Multiple Card*

Card...................................Wattage ...............+12V Amperage
7600GS SLI............................400W .........................20A
7600GT SLI............................400W .........................24A
7800GT SLI............................450W .........................26A
7900GS SLI............................500W .........................28A
7950GT SLI............................500W .........................28A
7800GTX SLI..........................500W .........................34A
8500GT SLI............................400W .........................22A
8600GT SLI............................400W .........................22A
8600GTS SLI..........................450W .........................24A
8800GTS SLI..........................650W .........................52A
8800GT SLI............................600W .........................48A
8800GTX SLI..........................700W .........................56A 
8800Ultra SLI.........................750W .........................60A
9600GT SLI............................450W .........................28A


*nVidia Single Card*

Card...................................Wattage ...............+12V Amperage
6200LE..................................250W .........................18A
7100GS.................................250W .........................18A
7300GS.................................300W .........................18A
7300LE..................................350W .........................18A
7300GT.................................350W .........................18A
7600GS.................................350W .........................18A
7600GT.................................350W .........................18A
7800GS.................................350W .........................20A
7800GT.................................350W .........................20A
7900GS.................................350W .........................20A
7950GT.................................350W .........................22A
7800GTX...............................400W .........................26A
8400GS.................................300W .........................20A
8500GT.................................300W .........................18A
8600GT.................................300W .........................20A
8600GTS...............................350W .........................18A
8800GTS...............................400W .........................28A
8800GS.................................450W .........................30A
8800GT.................................400W .........................26A
8800GTX...............................450W .........................30A	
8800Ultra..............................500W .........................34A
9400GT.................................300W .........................18A
9500GT.................................350W .........................20A
9600GSO...............................400W .........................26A
9600GT.................................400W .........................26A
9800GT.................................400W .........................26A
9800GTX...............................450W .........................30A
9800GX2...............................580W .........................40A
GTX 260................................500W .........................36A
GTX 280................................550W .........................40A

Other lowend/Integrated..........250W .........................18A


----------



## ceewi1

Reserved, in case this list grows.


----------



## butter

this is very helpful and is SO easy to comprehend!! thanks a lot!!


----------



## oscaryu1

Agreed. very good, except that where are the Nvidia LE cards? Maybe you should go back a bit... um... Geforce2  lol jk


----------



## ceewi1

Thanks guys.  7300LE added.  Significantly older cards like GeForce 2s typically have very low power consumption by modern standards and would fall into the Other lowend/Integrated category.  I haven't gone back as far as most of the 6 series mainly because official figures for them aren't as readily available.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Could you add the new 2600GT to the list?


----------



## ceewi1

2900GT added.  I'm not aware of a 2600GT, though?


----------



## oscaryu1

One question Ceewi1, I had an 250W with 15A running my sig. In the middle of getting into the Warthog in Halo, our power went out. I heard an *sss* in the PSU... power came up 2 seconds later... ?!?! What happened? I don't get it? An few days later with another PSU (low end too) it did the same thing!?


----------



## oscaryu1

ceewi1 said:


> 2900GT added.  I'm not aware of a 2600GT, though?



There isn't one


----------



## ceewi1

oscaryu1 said:


> One question Ceewi1, I had an 250W with 15A running my sig. In the middle of getting into the Warthog in Halo, our power went out. I heard an *sss* in the PSU... power came up 2 seconds later... ?!?! What happened? I don't get it? An few days later with another PSU (low end too) it did the same thing!?


AC power failure?  Did everything else lose power as well?  Or did the PC just reset?

HD3870 added
HD3850 added.


----------



## Kesava

im gonna get an 8800 gts or gt.

it says i need 26 amp on the 12v.

would only an expensive psu have that much?

cos i dont think the cheap antecs do...


----------



## Kesava

wait i just read another of your articles



> there are two 12V entries each with 18A so we have a sumtotal of 36A available to the 12V rail.



so does that mean i should be fine with an antec earthwatts 500 watt psu?

it has [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected], [email protected]

so i should have more then your reccomended amps right?


----------



## ceewi1

The Earthwatts 500W has a total of [email protected]  That's sufficient power for either card.  Great value as well, with the current rebate


----------



## Kesava

lol not in australia hahaha

thanks very much. i was worried for a bit.


----------



## Kornowski

This should be stickied!


----------



## ceewi1

It's listed in the *Useful PSU and Case Guides* sticky.  I can't stick all the guides individually - it would take up too much room, and I couldn't think of a better way to organise them.  Maybe post each guide within that thread?  That would make discussing them difficult though.  I'm open to any ideas.


----------



## oscaryu1

ceewi1 said:


> AC power failure?  Did everything else lose power as well?  Or did the PC just reset?
> 
> HD3870 added
> HD3850 added.



Whoopsies. Didn't notice yuo responded. Yes, everything lost power. Ever computer, TV, ect. Now this happened 2 times


----------



## ceewi1

oscaryu1 said:


> Whoopsies. Didn't notice yuo responded. Yes, everything lost power. Ever computer, TV, ect. Now this happened 2 times


I wouldn't really suspect your PSU, or even your computer to be at fault.  More likely a very temporary loss of power to your home.  Happens at least a couple of times each year over here


----------



## oscaryu1

Would you happen to have the X1550 power requirements? I'm wondering if this PSU:

Logisys 450W 20A will hold:

Celeron Conroe 420 1.6GHz (@ 2.13 )
Foxconn 946GZ7MA
Corsair Valueselect DDR2-667 2GB
Excelstor PATA100 2MB 80GB 2MB
Sony EIDE DVD Burner Dual Layer
MSI X1550 128MB Onboard 512MB Hypermemory
1x 80mm case fan
1.44MB 3 1/2" Floppy Drive

Personally, I think I'm running on the edge. What your opinion?


----------



## ceewi1

I don't have any official figures, but I suspect that the card would draw around 30-40W.  Can't say I think much of those Logisys PSUs, but there's nothing particularly power hungry in your system.  If it's claiming 450W, it's probably rated for 300W peak (that might even be on the label).  If it can put out anything close to that it should be OK, but without any real upgrade room.  Certainly not something I'd buy, though.


----------



## popeye

*will this PSU work with a 8800gt*

I see that the 8800gt requires 12v @ 26A.  Someone recommended  the Corsair CMPSU-520HX power supply to me, but it has 3 12V rails @ 18A each.  Will this PSU work with the 8800GT.

I'm an extreme noob so please be kind...

Thanks.


----------



## Kesava

yes it will.

basically you usually double the Amps.

so if the psu has 12v @ 18A. then it ends up equaling 36 amps. so thats 10 more then the 8800 GT needs. sorry i cant explain it better. but it will work.


----------



## popeye

Kuzba said:


> yes it will.
> 
> basically you usually double the Amps.
> 
> so if the psu has 12v @ 18A. then it ends up equaling 36 amps. so thats 10 more then the 8800 GT needs. sorry i cant explain it better. but it will work.



That's all that I need to know.  Thanks!


----------



## StrangleHold

popeye said:


> I see that the 8800gt requires 12v @ 26A. Someone recommended the Corsair CMPSU-520HX power supply to me, but it has 3 12V rails @ 18A each. Will this PSU work with the 8800GT.
> 
> I'm an extreme noob so please be kind...
> 
> Thanks.


 
To get a close amount of amps. Take the total of watts on the 12V rails (not the P/S total watts but just the 12V rails) and divide it by 12.


----------



## Kornowski

What about the new GTS, G92?


----------



## ceewi1

Close enough to the old one


----------



## Kornowski

Ah, lol, Ok sure 

Oh, also, my PSU says it's SLI ready... I think it puts out 40A... that'd only be able to run a few of the 7 series' SLI?


----------



## Archangel

nice..   didnt know the 3870 were that low on power usage...  =o      might go for Ati after all on my next grafic's card


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Archangel said:


> nice..   didnt know the 3870 were that low on power usage...  =o      might go for Ati after all on my next grafic's card



I've said the same thing, that 3870X2 looks tempting...

ceewi1 what do you think it requires for Crossfire of 3870X2's?

Thanks


----------



## aquajake91

OK, I am a total noob to this kind of stuff, so I need some help. Will this power supply work with the XFX GeForce 8600GT video card that I am getting? My power supply is not the same exact one, but it is very similar, as far as the input/output, etc. Thanks!


----------



## ceewi1

Kornowski said:


> Ah, lol, Ok sure
> 
> Oh, also, my PSU says it's SLI ready... I think it puts out 40A... that'd only be able to run a few of the 7 series' SLI?


Most 7 series or lower end 8 series SLI wouldn't be a problem.  I'd say a pair of 8800GTSs is a pushing it a bit for long term use, though.



Archangel said:


> nice..   didnt know the 3870 were that low on power usage...  =o      might go for Ati after all on my next grafic's card


Yeah - this is another useful link - http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/video/display/radeon-hd3870-hd3850_13.html#sect0 - power consumption for just the video card.



INTELCRAZY said:


> I've said the same thing, that 3870X2 looks tempting...
> 
> ceewi1 what do you think it requires for Crossfire of 3870X2's?
> 
> Thanks


There's not much info available yet, but if I had to guess I'd say you'd be looking at numbers similar to the 2900XTs.



aquajake91 said:


> OK, I am a total noob to this kind of stuff, so I need some help. Will this power supply work with the XFX GeForce 8600GT video card that I am getting? My power supply is not the same exact one, but it is very similar, as far as the input/output, etc. Thanks!


The 8600GT only comsumes ~30W itself, so I would say you'd probably be OK.  Be aware that the quality of PSUs varies dramatically - a lot of lowend PSUs will not put realistic power ratings on their units.


----------



## aquajake91

Mine says it's a "Hipro" on it, I assume thats the brand? I will probably upgrade my PSU just to be safe. What is the "worst case scenario" if the PSU doesn't work?


----------



## Jaffasoft

This is a great thread and should be a sticky or a link should be put in the CPU 101 thread or Graphics Card thread 101. Being someone that is learning about all this stuff it's making things a lot clearer for CPU selection with what card I might want to run, weather it's old or new.

I hope it continues to get updated with the old and the new .

Thanks to ceewi1. Kahoots


----------



## ceewi1

aquajake91 said:


> Mine says it's a "Hipro" on it, I assume thats the brand? I will probably upgrade my PSU just to be safe. What is the "worst case scenario" if the PSU doesn't work?


Likely you'll end up with stability problems and random restarts either now or some time in the future.  It's _possible_ for a cheap PSU to damage other components if overloaded, however.




Jaffasoft said:


> This is a great thread and should be a sticky or a link should be put in the CPU 101 thread or Graphics Card thread 101. Being someone that is learning about all this stuff it's making things a lot clearer for CPU selection with what card I might want to run, weather it's old or new.
> 
> I hope it continues to get updated with the old and the new .
> 
> Thanks to ceewi1. Kahoots


Thank You, I'm glad it's worth the effort.  This thread is linked in the http://www.computerforum.com/90118-useful-psu-case-guides.html sticky and I'll endeavour to keep it updated.  As for linking to it in the 101 guides in other sections, that's really up to the mods for those sections.


----------



## kittysacattack

I have an X1650 ATI card, it requires 550 watts, not 350,  Unless my box is wrong.


----------



## ceewi1

Are you sure that's not for Crossfire?  I took my numbers for the X1650 series straight from ATI's website:
http://ati.amd.com/products/radeonx1650/radeonx1650pro/specs.html
http://ati.amd.com/products/radeonx1650/radeonx1650xt/specs.html



> System Requirements
> 
> * PCI Express® based PC is required with one X16 lane graphics slot available on the motherboard
> * *350-Watt power supply or greater (assumes fully loaded system)*
> * 512MB of system memory
> * Installation software requires CD-ROM drive
> * DVD playback requires DVD drive and decoder software (not included)
> * Please see ati.com/crossfire for a list of recommended ATI CrossFire™ certified components



550W would really be too high a requirement for X1650 series cards - since they draw between about 45 and 55W peak, it would be out of step with the requirements for other cards with similar real-life power draws.


----------



## ceewi1

3870X2 added - numbers as expected.  I guess I'm going to have to expand this for 3-card solutions soon


----------



## teamhex

Wait, My parents bought a x1650 pro to go in there pc and on the box it said you needed a 550watt powersupply. So is this how much the card it self pulls?


----------



## ceewi1

Looks like you're not the first one to have this - see my response at http://www.computerforum.com/889701-post36.html.

These recommendations are for the entire system, an X1650Pro should only draw ~45W on its own so a 550W recommendation seems excessive.


----------



## teamhex

ceewi1 said:


> Looks like you're not the first one to have this - see my response at http://www.computerforum.com/889701-post36.html.
> 
> These recommendations are for the entire system, an X1650Pro should only draw ~45W on its own so a 550W recommendation seems excessive.



Thanks


----------



## TheBOSS

You say a 550Watt for the HD2900XT. According to the ATi site, that card is the 512MB DDR3 card. I havethe 1GB DDR4 version. Would this change the required PSU at all?
I currently have a 540Watt Aopen, which doesn't do the job(wouldn't think a rated 10Watts would make such a big diff). I am looking at the iSonic Megapower 600Watt PSU(fits my budget quite nicely, and for the power is well priced), will the 600Watt PSU be fine?


----------



## ceewi1

The difference in power consumption between the 512MB version and the 1GB version is negligible (~2W), which isn't something that would affect the recommendation.

540W would be plenty, provided the PSU is realistically rated and has sufficient amperage on the +12V rail.  I'm not familiar with the Aopen 540W, but I believe that most of the Aopen PSUs are reasonable quality.  I can't even find any product specs on it, do you have a link?  Is it possible that you have a defective unit?

With regards to the iSonic, I wouldn't.  It may be rated for 600W, but from what I've seen it only has dual +12V rails @ 16A and 17A, which is poor for a 600W PSU.  You'll find a number of PSUs with lower rated wattage capable of putting out a lot more usable power.  Do you have a link to a site you can purchase from and a budget for the PSU?  If so, I can provide some recommendations.


----------



## TheBOSS

Well look, I'm based in South africa. I'm going to be selling my PSu to a friend for R300(South African Rands). The iSonic is R379 at the cheapest internet Vendor plus P&P. I unfortunately can't spend much more. If there is something better for not much more, and that can run the HD2900XT then great.

Here is the link to iSonic: http://www.isonic.co.za/psu.htm


----------



## ceewi1

Do you have links to any Internet vendors?  I'm not familiar with South African online vendors.


----------



## TheBOSS

Well I use http://www.pricecheck.co.za they show you all the internet vendors, and their prices.

Have you checked out the iSonic? Might still go for it, unless you think otherwise. Unlike my current PSU it has 2x6 pin PCIe connectors on the PSU, which is quite nifty I think.


----------



## ceewi1

I took a look at the website and it doesn't give much information, nor can I find much by googling.  As always, I'm very hesitant to recommend a PSU I know next to nothing about, particularly given that the price is extremely low compared to other similarly rated units, which makes me question the reliability of the rating system.

That said, I can't find much that would suit a 2900XT within your price range either.


----------



## colt1911

Ceewi1 does that list include the new 8800GTS 512mb cards?


----------



## oscaryu1

Good question!

And there's the new 8800GS that's out.


----------



## ceewi1

colt1911 said:


> Ceewi1 does that list include the new 8800GTS 512mb cards?


Yes, the power consumption is very similar to the other versions, and so is the official recommendation.


oscaryu1 said:


> Good question!
> 
> And there's the new 8800GS that's out.


I've added a figure based on XFXs recommendation for their 8800GSs (the only recommendation I can find at the moment).  This may end up getting revised downwards slightly, since XFX typically have above average power recommendations.  It seems a little high to me.


----------



## TheBOSS

Thanks Ceewi1, I tried out a Cooler Master Etreme Power 650Watt, still the same results, with my video card. So I took it back and tested the Cooler Master Real Power 750Watt, what an extremely awesome Power supply, the cost was R1250, as opposed to the R699 for the Extreme power, and about R400 for the iSonic 600Watt, but I thought if it works then great, and also I wouldn't have to buy a PSU for a long time. My card showed the exact same results. I'm now convinced there may be something wrong with my card. Is it possible to have video cards checked out, or even repaired? I heard that one can Flash the BIOS of a Video Card, is this true, and does\can it work?


----------



## ceewi1

What exactly was the problem you were having?


----------



## TheBOSS

ceewi1 said:


> What exactly was the problem you were having?



Well my card, is showing lower clock speeds, then what is claimed(501 instead of 740ish-core clock, and 514 instead of 1000 Memory clock), this is what is showing up in the ATi Catalyst Control Centre.


----------



## ceewi1

Sounds to me like Catalyst Control Centre is showing the 2D clocks instead of the 3D clocks - these cards should increase to the full rated speed when a 3D application is run.

You could try downloading the AMD GPU Clock Tool, it allows you to log the clock speeds.  Run a 3D application like a game or 3DMark and read the log afterwards to see what's happened to the clock speeds.


----------



## TheBOSS

ceewi1 said:


> Sounds to me like Catalyst Control Centre is showing the 2D clocks instead of the 3D clocks - these cards should increase to the full rated speed when a 3D application is run.
> 
> You could try downloading the AMD GPU Clock Tool, it allows you to log the clock speeds.  Run a 3D application like a game or 3DMark and read the log afterwards to see what's happened to the clock speeds.



Thanks again, I have downloaded, and indeed it does show both the 2d clocks, and the 3d clocks. The card is running at full clock rates. Thanks a million!!!


----------



## hermeslyre

TheBOSS said:


> Well my card, is showing lower clock speeds, then what is claimed(501 instead of 740ish-core clock, and 514 instead of 1000 Memory clock), this is what is showing up in the ATi Catalyst Control Centre.


 

Regarding the memory clock, just so you know, GPU VRAM is based on SDRAM DDR. In other words the memory _is_ running at only 500mhz, no more, yet it is capable of sending data twice per clock. Specifications list this as a 'doubling of the clock', in order to be relative to the consumer. It causes much confusion..


----------



## TheBOSS

hermeslyre said:


> Regarding the memory clock, just so you know, GPU VRAM is based on SDRAM DDR. In other words the memory _is_ running at only 500mhz, no more, yet it is capable of sending data twice per clock. Specifications list this as a 'doubling of the clock', in order to be relative to the consumer. It causes much confusion..



Ya I have been told that whatever memory speed I read, I actually double, therfore making it 2000Mhz. The lower clock speeds are my 2D clocks as Ceewi1 pointed out. 

I didn't know quite as much as you have just informed me of, and for this new found knowledge, I thank you.


----------



## shenry

9600 GT:



> Requirements
> Minimum of a 400 Watt power supply.
> (Minimum recommended power supply with +12 Volt current rating of 26 Amp Amps.)
> Minimum 450 Watt for SLI mode system.
> (Minimum recommended power supply with +12 Volt current rating of 28 Amp Amps.)
> An available 6 pin PCI-E power connector (hard drive power dongle to PCI-E 6 pin adapter included with card)



Source

Hope this helps


----------



## oscaryu1

> Regarding the memory clock, just so you know, GPU VRAM is based on SDRAM DDR. In other words the memory is running at only 500mhz, no more, yet it is capable of sending data twice per clock. Specifications list this as a 'doubling of the clock', in order to be relative to the consumer. It causes much confusion..



DDR = Double Data Rate 

Wow! That 9600 sure is power saving!


----------



## shenry

oscaryu1 said:


> Wow! That 9600 sure is power saving!



You can say that again. But don't.


----------



## oscaryu1

shenry said:


> You can say that again. But don't.



Wow! That 9600 sur... Aww man


----------



## shenry

heh heh


----------



## ceewi1

shenry said:


> 9600 GT:
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> Hope this helps


Excellent, that's exactly what I'm after, thank you.  9600GT added.


----------



## shenry

Happy to help.


----------



## jtm9emo

*8600gt*

I'm thinking of getting an 8600GT 256MB (ddr3) to replace my 7300LE. Will this 305watt psu be enough to power this 8600GT?


----------



## ceewi1

It should do the job.


----------



## mep916

How much power do two 9800GX2s require? I'm having trouble finding the info.

EDIT: I found the list: http://www.slizone.com/object/slizone_build_psu.html


----------



## ceewi1

mep916 said:


> How much power do two 9800GX2s require? I'm having trouble finding the info.
> 
> EDIT: I found the list: http://www.slizone.com/object/slizone_build_psu.html


I've added the single 9800GX2 with a recommendation of 580W & [email protected]  With regards to the SLIZone recommendations, be aware that they only certify PSUs that pay the certification fee.  While I can certainly see the value in such a list (as a lot of manufacturers will put exaggerated claims on a PSU label, and while those numbers may meet the requirements, the PSU may not be able to power the system), such a list is not exhaustive.


----------



## Computer_Freak

How about 2 9800GX2's in SLI?

I see a 850W PSU is in that list
http://www.zalman.co.kr/ENG/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=198

But that has a lot of Amperage on the 12v rails (six of them, with 18x4 and 22x2)

Can this keep up with 2 9800GX2

Silverstone 850W Strider
http://www.silverstonetek.com/products/p_contents.php?pno=st85f

or 

Gigabyte Odin 800W


----------



## ceewi1

The ST85F should handle two of those cards.  I'll add a recommendation to the list when I have some more information about these cards, but it probably won't be much below 850W, particularly given that people using two of these cards usually have a lot of other power hungry hardware.


----------



## Computer_Freak

will a 800W Gigabyte Odin work with 2 9800GX2 in SLI + a new Quad core + a better mobo etc.

Cause i saw the 850W silverstone Strider in greece and it costs R1750 there and the Gigabyte Odin 800W costs R2000 here.

so will 50 watts make a differece in that setup?


----------



## Ramodkk

How much to power a HD4870??


----------



## mep916

ramodkk said:


> How much to power a HD4870??



This is from the Sapphire site:



> 500 Watt or greater power supply with two 75W 6-pin PCI Express® power connectors recommended (600 Watt and four 6-pin connectors for ATI CrossFireX™ technology in dual mode)


----------



## Ramodkk

I'll have to upgrade PSU as well whenever I upgrade GPU then. Think 500W is enough?

BTW, I'm looking into the far future, my parents wouldn't let me buy yet ANOTHER part for my computer  until it's so slow I can't use it no more...


----------



## mep916

ramodkk said:


> I'll have to upgrade PSU as well whenever I upgrade GPU then. Think 500W is enough?



I'd get something around 700W. Like the OCZ GameXStream.


----------



## Kornowski

People always over-estimate what they need with a PSU, I've seen people running a Q6600 and two 640MB GTS' on my PSU... and that's _only_ 520 Watt.


----------



## [email protected]

what would be the requirments of a geforce fx5500 agp card?


----------



## mep916

[email protected] said:


> what would be the requirments of a geforce fx5500 agp card?



According to ceewi1, 250W. Take a look at the first post. It falls under "Low-end/Integrated."


----------



## Ramodkk

Kornowski said:


> People always over-estimate what they need with a PSU, I've seen people running a Q6600 and two 640MB GTS' on my PSU... and that's _only_ 520 Watt.



I know but just to be safe-er, I'd like to get a bigger one. After all, the PSU is the most important part of the comp, I don't think over-estimating on that one should be a big problem  Of course unless you buy a 1000W to power up a pair of 7600GS's for example


----------



## ceewi1

mep916 said:


> This is from the Sapphire site:


Thanks, tentative figures added for 4850 & 4870.



> People always over-estimate what they need with a PSU, I've seen people running a Q6600 and two 640MB GTS' on my PSU... and that's only 520 Watt.


It can be done, but I'm not sure I'd want to be the person running that system after a year or two.  That's pushing the HX520 a little 



> what would be the requirments of a geforce fx5500 agp card?


As mep916 said, that falls into the lowend category.  250-300W would be fine, assuming the rest of the system isn't at all power hungry (at that level, the effect of the video card on overall power consumption is not really all that significant).


----------



## Ramodkk

ceewi1 thanks for this list, for real!


----------



## just a noob

how much for a pair of gtx 280's in sli?


----------



## jdbennet

800w?


----------



## mep916

just a noob said:


> how much for a pair of gtx 280's in sli?



Taken from the XFX site. This is for a non-overclocked, standard edition:



> Power Requirements:
> 
> Non-SLI: 630W Minimum Power Supply
> SLI: 680W Minimum Power Supply
> One 6-Pin Power Connector
> One 8-Pin Power Connector



http://www.xfxforce.com/en-us/products/graphiccards/200series/280GTX.aspx#4

Like jd suggested, I'd go with around 800W minimum.


----------



## kookooshortman55

I'm trying to decide between the 8800GT, the 9800GTX+, and the GTX 260. I have 2 12V rails running at 16A each. I know the PSU will run the 8800GT. Do you have the specs for the 9800GTX+ or the GTX 260? It's a 500W PSU.


----------



## mep916

kookooshortman55 said:


> I'm trying to decide between the 8800GT, the 9800GTX+, and the GTX 260. I have 2 12V rails running at 16A each. I know the PSU will run the 8800GT. Do you have the specs for the 9800GTX+ or the GTX 260? It's a 500W PSU.



Your PSU will support the GTX+, but not the GTX 260.

Specs taken from the eVGA site:

GTX 260



> Minimum of a 500 Watt power supply.
> (Minimum recommended power supply with +12 Volt current rating of 36 Amp Amps.)



GTX+



> Minimum of a 450 Watt power supply.
> (Minimum recommended power supply with +12 Volt current rating of 24 Amp Amps.)
> Minimum 550 Watt for SLI mode system.
> (Minimum recommended power supply with +12 Volt current rating of 30 Amp Amps.)


----------



## jdbennet

> +12 Volt current rating of 30 Amp Amps



you will need a decent psu. A cheapass "1000w" psu may only do like ~25a, whereas a decent 800w may do 30a


----------



## jdbennet

> +12 Volt current rating of 30 Amp Amps



you will need a decent psu. A cheapass "1000w" psu may only do like ~25a, whereas a decent 800w may do 30a


----------



## kookooshortman55

Is the 9800GTX much different? I think I've decided on getting the 9800GTX or the 9800GTX+. I'll most likely buy it when prices drop a little more. And the fact that I only have one 6-pin PCIe connector shouldn't be a problem as long as I have 2 extra 4-pin molex for an adapter? Again 2 16A rails, 500W PSU.


----------



## Respital

How much for dual HD4870 X2's in crossfireX or whatever?


----------



## Mez

the 9800gt needs to be added.


----------



## Intel_man

There's alot of the new ones that's not on there.


----------



## Respital

MMezna said:


> the 9800gt needs to be added.





Intel_man said:


> There's alot of the new ones that's not on there.



Guys, Ceewi1 is busy. Which is understandable because he said he works like 14 hour days, give the guy a break.


----------



## ceewi1

I know I've neglected this list (and the others) over the recent months, I hope to have a bit more time available to update them in a few weeks.

For now, I've added single card figures for:
9400GT
9500GT
9600GSO
9800GT
9800GTX
GTX 260
GTX 280

I'll get to the multi-card ones when I have a little more time available.


----------



## Okedokey

ceewi1, it may be worth adding something about the efficiency of any psu too, and the outcome of our dicussion re ATX standards....?


----------



## Kornowski

Just for the record, I'm running 8800GTS SLI on a 520watt PSU.


----------



## Intel_man

Kornowski said:


> Just for the record, I'm running 8800GTS SLI on a 520watt PSU.



That's cheating though, that's a Corsair PSU you're running.


----------



## mx344

ceewi1. My computer is in my sig. My crappy psu has 420watts but the amperage is only 14, and i am running a 8400GS,which is rated at 20?So would i be able to upgrade to an 9500GT?or would an 9400GT be better?


----------



## Kornowski

Intel_man said:


> That's cheating though, that's a Corsair PSU you're running.



Haha!  It did surprise me though, guess it just shows what good build quality they are.


----------



## Intel_man

Yea Corsair's a really really well known brand. Not just in the modern day but back when I was young (I still am. ) and my dad was the one that had the interest in computers. Even he said Corsair's a really good brand but a bit expensive.

Besides, they offer LIFETIME warranty... not a lot of PSU makers do that...


----------



## teamhex

Can we add the 4870x2?


----------



## mep916

teamhex said:


> Can we add the gtx260/280 and ATI X2 card's.



Yeah, I'll update the thread if ceewi1 doesn't get to it first. I'll start on it later today.


----------



## Intel_man

If Possible, can you guys add the GTX295.

It's 680W and 46Amps for the single card list.


----------



## reddevil6

Needs to be updated!!!


----------



## Respital

reddevil6 said:


> Needs to be updated!!!



Seconded.


----------



## Shane

:goodont forget to add the 4890  

is the 4870x 2 on there too?


----------



## mep916

mep916 said:


> Yeah, I'll update the thread if ceewi1 doesn't get to it first. I'll start on it later today.





If anyone would like to volunteer, you can update the list and send it to myself and ceewi1 via PM. One of us will update the OP. Be sure to use reliable sources and provide your references. Make sure you send the PM to mep916 and ceewi1.


----------



## Russian777

my psu has 67 amps. and iam runing a gtx 280 I guess  I should be good.


----------



## ganzey

this isnt very accurate cause i got a 9800gt and im running a 480 watt with 17 amps


----------



## Okedokey

ganzey said:


> this isnt very accurate cause i got a 9800gt and im running a 480 watt with 17 amps



laptop = underpowerd 9600GT


----------



## ganzey

bigfellla said:


> laptop = underpowerd 9600GT



um, no. this is my main rig, and its a desktop.


----------



## Okedokey

Oh, the pic was a laptop, thus the confusion.

The 9600GT requires more than 17A.  You are a bit crazy running it with that psu, what exact model is it.


----------



## jasonwow

ahh no 4770 on there


----------



## funkysnair

this does need updating..

ati cards missing---4890-5750-5770-5850-5870-5970 nvidia cards missing---gtx275-gtx285-gtx295 and all the gtx range in sli

this is one very helpfull thread and would be a shame not to keep it updated, i still use this thread sometimes


----------



## jasonwow

funkysnair said:


> this does need updating..
> 
> ati cards missing---4890-5750-5770-5850-5870-5970 nvidia cards missing---gtx275-gtx285-gtx295 and all the gtx range in sli
> 
> this is one very helpfull thread and would be a shame not to keep it updated, i still use this thread sometimes



cant for get the 4770


----------



## funkysnair

jasonwow said:


> cant for get the 4770



lol, well i did wooops


----------



## Mez

I think this post deserves a bump, i've been looking all over for this.


----------



## funkysnair

i think this thread needs a good update, its very helpfull


----------



## linkin

I agree, update needed


----------



## Okedokey

to be honest, if you learn how to pic a good PSU you shouldn't need a continually updated list.


----------



## funkysnair

this is to save sometime searching for power usages of gpu to advise people of what psu's to get...

unfortunatly i dont know the power draw of every gpu out but if someone wants to create a sticky and keep note of these numbers then its a great help is it not?


----------



## mep916

Anyone that would like to update this thread can send me the update via PM. I'd do it myself but do not have the time. You'll receive full credit for the update in the OP, and it would be greatly appreciated. 

This thread has dozens of linkbacks (144 to be exact) to other forums. Clearly it's been helpful to us here and others throughout the internet.


----------



## Okedokey

Ensure you have 26A on the 12V rail on a quality PSU with active PFC and 80% efficiency +3year warranty.


----------



## Ryeong

GTX 480 in 2-way Sli?


----------



## sonnyleq

lets say the recommendation is 400W  would it be bad if i use a PSU that was like 700 or 800W


----------



## Okedokey

mep916 said:


> Anyone that would like to update this thread can send me the update via PM. I'd do it myself but do not have the time. You'll receive full credit for the update in the OP, and it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> This thread has dozens of linkbacks (144 to be exact) to other forums. Clearly it's been helpful to us here and others throughout the internet.



happy to help MEP.  ill PM you shortly.


----------



## danan

Hi i have power supp 580 W and want to buy hd7790 dual fan 1gb edition so my question is would it work on that power supply?
Ive seen a picture in powwer suppls book where they wrote that it have two 6 pin with power of 420 w and other pins with power 160W!!


----------



## Okedokey

Hi danan, please post your own thread here 
http://www.computerforum.com/computer-cases-power-supplies-cooling/
When you do, please post the model and make of your 580W power supply.


----------

